# Freeze-dried Fruit



## db2469 (Jun 11, 2012)

Anyone buy this online? If so, what brands are good? I'm particularly interested in raspberries and strawberries. I know many of you prepare your own but I'll buy for now...


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

If I were to buy it, I would get the frozen stuff. If it were to be canned it would become jam or syrup. If I wanted to preserve fruit without canning or freezing, I would go with dehydrated. All freeze drying is, is dehydrating in a freezer. You can do it yourself in your freezer (that is what freezer burn is).


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

db, I have bought freeze-dried fruit, usually from the group specials at EE, but most brands I've tasted are good. Try getting a pantry size can instead of a #10 if you want to taste test, or find out if a Thrive consultant lives around you, they do home parties where you can taste their products.

We like the apples, bananas, strawberries, and apricots, that I can remember using off hand.

Don't worry so much about buying vs making at home.  I home can, dehydrate, etc, but for long term storage, when I find a sale, it's stock up time.  And comparison shopping, I've found the EE group specials are decently priced.


----------



## mrsPmay (Mar 11, 2013)

not all dried fruits are the same! Learn the difference: http://www.brothersallnatural.com/freeze-dried-fruit-is-good-for-you/


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Our family really enjoys Emergency Essential fruits. I think thee in strawberries are on sale for $14/#10 can when you buy 6. 

Freeze-dried in NOT the same thing as freezer burn & FD fruit has a different taste & texture than food preserved by any other method.


----------

